# 2007 Canadian Poutine Jam



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We just rolled back from Canada today. We had a heck of a good time...good crew. There was 8 of us, 7 shooters. Only a couple times did we hunt together, we normally split up into 2 groups for 2 different flyways.










The highlight of the trip had to have been the mounts coming home. 3 of us got specks for the wall: bigblackfoot, myself (whole chest was black), and the bonus of the trip - PJ got a banded speck.










Our group got in on a lot of good hunts. The staging area built in numbers the entire week, and the juvies didn't come until the final days in big numbers. We shot a lot of adults many days. My one and only grind pic I'll post, shows the number of adults, including the specks. This day we got our 3-man on snows and just a couple short on specks and some mallards and a pintail to boot.










The action was pretty fast every hunt. In the beginning we worked mostly small flocks to juvies, and the last 3 days we waited and worked mostly tornadoes. We had some 1000+ bird tornadoes coming to the ground, the pictures will be coming.










We never got to see the northern lights this trip, which was a shame. But the week had some of the best sunsets/sunrises I'd ever witnessed.










The full moon was Thursday and on Wednesday it was a record 78 degrees where we were. That's nuts for this time of year. But it was actually our best/quickest day with all 7 guys getting their birds. On the drive home there was a fair amount of snows migrating into ND. The extreme northwest was getting the new birds and some still heading south.

I love this pic....the birds were moving in the full moon. It's condensed, the original is awesome.










It was one of the most memorable trips to date. A great group of guys all having a relaxed week working tornadoes. I'm already looking forward to next year.

Here's to boys! :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome!!! :thumb:

Sounds like a great trip.

That moon pic, that'd make a good christmas card. :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Awsome pics. Sounds like a great hunt!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Un.be.lievable.

WOW! 

Congrats guys!


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahhh!!! Saskatchewan grew up there want to go back, where else can you see sunsets like that. The silosocks look great, the hunting even better. Good job on the pics.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice looking specks! I'm hoping we'll go home to La in Dec and get into some of those babies!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sounds like it was a great trip.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Veddy nice! k:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Awesome pics Chris.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The one with the birds in front of the moon is AWESOME!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I thought Chaz Hightower was going with your group? I don't see him pictured. Or did he take the photo?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No Chaz. Jonnie Marr (admin3) took the pics this trip.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Sweet pic's and hunt!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks like it was a good time. Never had the opportunity to shoot a spec....that i know of anyway.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Nice shootin guys!

Hope a few of those snows start heading south so we can get after 'em next week. Looking forward to another trip to your great state of North Dakota.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice pics - cant wait to see some of the birds working!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice pics and report Chris.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice pics...nice specks
That is the way it was three weeks ago when I was up there


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Whats that blue, wet looking stuff??? Haven't seen that in awhile... :-? :wink:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's the Reelwings decoy spread. You can see the Escalade or the Hummer (can't quite decipher) with a goose on top if you look hard enough and all them things that look like decoys are just broken reelwings because it just wasn't quite windy enough at 45 mph.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AHAHAHAH thats awsome. Sweet pic! there is a couple birds there.

I think it's the hummer. It fits more deeks!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

North of the Border was a blast! I always have a good time hunting snows. Awesome pics, I remember when Snapshot Johnny was taking the one of the moon and geese. Sweet! I got the banded Spec in the freezer waiting for the taxidermist. :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris anymore pics coming?


----------

